# Borderlands Wrecked crew Club



## Marineborn (Oct 20, 2009)

*Borderlands Wrecking crew Club*

this is the club for everyone that plays borderlands, so its easier for us to hook up on Via steam or anyother servers, cause we all know that its way more fun to play games with freinds, now dont be a lamo and give me a shout and i can add you to this club house

Also if your interested and checking out how to build your character here are the skilltrees you can play with.

Brick.... http://www.borderlandsthegame.com/skilltree/brick/

lillith.... http://www.borderlandsthegame.com/skilltree/lilith/

mordecai..... http://www.borderlandsthegame.com/skilltree/mordecai/

Roland... http://www.borderlandsthegame.com/skilltree/roland/

Also for more information on anything you need to know visit there official website at
www.borderlandsthegame.com

Forum name----Steam name

1.Marineborn---Mairneborn I before R
2.1Kurgan1---TBD
3.MkMods----Markkleb (MkMods in game)
4.Danishdevil----Danishdevil
5.thelaughingman-----GySgt_Highway
6. Anath----Anath
7.cyriene----cyriene
8.lemode----devmode


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 20, 2009)

Reserved Sucka


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Set it as a list so it looks uniform, then put forum name 1st and Steam ID second, noob.

*Forum Name - Steam Name*

Marineborn - Marineborn
1Kurgan1 - 1Kurgan1
MKmods - if he wants his steam id on there


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2009)

DanishDevil reporting in! (steam same as username)

Let's get groups going by region so we can play at the same time (since we need to be somewhere near each other in the game).

I'm West and want to be Mordecai.


----------



## MKmods (Oct 20, 2009)

I used markkleb a few years ago for everything, so its what I signed up for steam with. I changed my game name to MKmods.

Thanks guys for the club.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 20, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> DanishDevil reporting in! (steam same as username)
> 
> Let's get groups going by region so we can play at the same time (since we need to be somewhere near each other in the game).
> 
> I'm West and want to be Mordecai.



Whys that? Are the servers ran by the servers ran by the person who starts the game? Also I heard you can have multiples of the same people on each team, so wont matter unless maybe everyone decides to not play a Berserker, but I'm not sure how much a Tank is actually needed in this game.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 20, 2009)

Well one of the reviews said that it was better to utilize the specialties of the different classes. I just thought it would be good to have one of each. Not necessary, though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

For sure, a wheel balanced team will be best. I looked through the classes, and sounds like I will be rolling with Roland. Brick didn't look as good as I had hoped, if they have a good amount of melee weapons (I don't think they have any) I might consider him. 2nd choice is Mord, I had being a Sniper though, but his Gunslinger tree looks flat out fun.

But most likely going to be Roland with talent to the bottom of Assault, then turret ammo buff, turret healing buff, and other healing buffs, so should be a great support class with some good damage.


----------



## Phxprovost (Oct 21, 2009)

i only have it on ps3 right now   going to buy it on steam soon so i can play with my younger brother once he gets it


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

You should try and get it in a 4 pack before the offer ends. I would have it for PS3 if there wasn't a 4 pack deal, but with it being literally half the price going the 4 pack route instead of buying it on PS3, I had to go with PC. Either way, we can put up a PS3 and 360 name section with your name on each respective console, that way you guys can get some games going also.

Also here is my Roland Build, wonder how long it takes to get to 50 though. Depending on how hard things hit I might swithc out 25% more health for Barrage, then my turrets would just tear shit apart. Thats if the turrets are any good either, if those are garbage, then it kinda throws my idea right out the window.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2009)

I will be Lilith, Steam ID is GySgt_Highway


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice, I havent heard of anyone else playing her yet.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 21, 2009)

i got ya on there laughing man..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Nice, I havent heard of anyone else playing her yet.



I like to think it takes a man with massive balls to be a woman in a game.

First person asks me to pose for them in game, dies.


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 21, 2009)

Pose for me in game


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

lol I want in!

steam id- Anath


----------



## Anath (Oct 21, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Also here is my Roland Build, wonder how long it takes to get to 50 though. Depending on how hard things hit I might swithc out 25% more health for Barrage, then my turrets would just tear shit apart. Thats if the turrets are any good either, if those are garbage, then it kinda throws my idea right out the window.
> ]



They said by the time you finish the game all the way through most people character will be about level 25-30. So I am guessing at least 2 play-throughs.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Interesting, I might have to go healer path to start and change later then, but thats not what I really want to do.


----------



## Anath (Oct 22, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Interesting, I might have to go healer path to start and change later then, but thats not what I really want to do.



They also said that you can respec anytime it just cost in game money.


----------



## cyriene (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I preordered the game as well.  I'm more of a lurker on TPU, but I would like to play with you guys sometime.  
Steam name is cyriene




Anath said:


> They also said that you can respec anytime it just cost in game money.



Ah good.  I hate when skill points can't be changed in games.  Sometimes a brainfart at 2am by clicking the wrong skill can ruin your build.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 22, 2009)

good to hear from you cyriene
 hope i see ya online playing once the game is released


----------



## lemode (Oct 22, 2009)

I actually bought this game to play with a friend of mine in the UK...thought okay it's on steam I will be able to play with my friend fine. I've been reading about problems for people connecting on the consoles from the west to the east coast and vice versa.

Certainly hope that isn't the case and I will be able to play with him...but sad part is that I won't know until friday as it doesn't come out till the 30th in the UK

In which case I would need a group to play with but I’m aware  that by that time you all will be nearly done with the first run through =(


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 22, 2009)

well go ahead and put your steam name up here so i can go ahead and add you


----------



## lemode (Oct 22, 2009)

Steam ID - devmode


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 22, 2009)

got ya bro, looking forward to playing with you. l8er


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice, more people adding to the club, should allow us to set up some good groups.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 22, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> Reserved Sucka



why are you putting so rude words as nick? sucka(when write in russian language means bitch)


----------



## Anath (Oct 23, 2009)

Arciks said:


> why are you putting so rude words as nick? sucka(when write in russian language means bitch)



lol good to know


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 23, 2009)

Arciks said:


> why are you putting so rude words as nick? sucka(when write in russian language means bitch)



its one of my famous quotes i use all the time, and in english it means sucka, sorry if it offended you.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 23, 2009)

I gotta question.  Are you going to actually create a Group in Steam called Borderlands Wrecked Crew or something along those lines?


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 23, 2009)

it was oriignally suppose to be wrecking crew, but i typod and couldnt change the title, but i could create a group in steam it wouldnt be such a bad idea.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 23, 2009)

Nevermind i was being stupid, lol i fixed it, that sounds alot better


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 23, 2009)

If anyone here wants to do the 4 pack thing, PM me.


----------



## lemode (Oct 23, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> it was oriignally suppose to be wrecking crew, but i typod and couldnt change the title, but i could create a group in steam it wouldnt be such a bad idea.



You should create a group on steam.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 23, 2009)

Give me a second and ill have one up..well a couple minutes, im gonna grab something to eat from the chow hall


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey MarineBorn, take the space out of my name for both places please


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 23, 2009)

Done


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 23, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> If anyone here wants to do the 4 pack thing, PM me.



what is difference between, 4pack and single copy?


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 23, 2009)

the 4 pack is about 20-23 dollars cheaper instead of 44-50 dollars a copy when you buy the 4 pack it equals to about 34 dollars a copy


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Arciks said:


> why are you putting so rude words as nick? sucka(when write in russian language means bitch)



Can't expect people to know what everything means in all languages. Marine just likes to call people Sucka and Chump, he's just a noob forget him.



Arciks said:


> what is difference between, 4pack and single copy?



Like Marine said it comes out to like $33.50 if you buy it as 4 pack, where at release it will be $50. But you have to get in the 4 pack deal before Tuesday, you won't be able to by 4 packs after the game releases for PC, so a very short window is left. Also you have to have a group of trustworthy people and someone with $134 sitting there to spend, they buy all 4 copies, everyone else paypals their share to the "buyer" and then he gifts them their games. Me and Marine did this with MKmods, worked out very nice.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 24, 2009)

anyone else, this group is kinda small, come on this game has gotten great reviews and if your a loot whore and loved diablo's loot system its like whats this game was modeled after


----------



## Jaffakeik (Oct 24, 2009)

I want to join someones group of 4.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Less than 12 hours to go, why can't they just open it at midnight, I could be playing now!


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 26, 2009)

apparently i cant play till friday...CAUSE KOREA LOVES ME!!!!!


----------



## cyriene (Oct 27, 2009)

I've been playing the game for a bit today. I like it so far, seems pretty fun.  We'll see how long the fun lasts


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 27, 2009)

Foreva!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, I didn't know GameSpy would be involved so my GameSpy ID is GySgt_Evil.


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 28, 2009)

bah, im not installing no gamespy crap


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 28, 2009)

Do we have to use GameSpy to connect online or can we connect through Steam?


----------



## Marineborn (Oct 28, 2009)

my guess is that you can just connect right threw steam


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Oct 29, 2009)

You have to use Gamespy sadly, granted you dont have to use anything out of game, its just the match making feature thats used all in game.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Oct 30, 2009)

Marineborn said:


> bah, im not installing no gamespy crap



You don't install it.  It is integrated into the game itself, but you need an account.

I am going to finish my first Playthrough with my roommates.  Then I will be more avid about getting with everyone here and busting some skulls together.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll join! I only have a few in but am getting addicted. Steam name right now is Soylent Joe, but since I didn't get the game through steam, my Gamespy screen name is SoylentJoe. I'm only a level 10 hunter right now, still learning the ropes.


----------

